# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: kokosolie past in ieder gezond dieet

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: kokosolie past in ieder gezond dieet
*
In het kader van een gezonde voeding en een gezond dieet zoeken we constant naar producten en voedingsmiddelen die onze gezondheid positief beïnvloeden en overgewicht voorkomen of verhelpen. Voedingsmiddelen met verzadigde vetten passen niet in een gezond eet- en leefpatroon. Dat was er lange tijd oorzaak van dat kokosolie taboe was. Daar komt nu verandering in, kokosolie wordt nu ook bij ons steeds populairder. En met reden, want het heeft niet alleen een gunstig effect op je gewicht. Het heeft ook nog heel wat andere gezondheidsvoordelen. 

Kokosolie is afkomstig van de kokosnoot en is in koude toestand een vaste stof. Pas bij opwarming wordt dit vet vloeibaar. Koop steeds de ongeraffineerde vorm. Kokosolie wordt momenteel niet voor niets de gezondste olie ter wereld genoemd. Het bestaat voor de volle honderd procent uit vetten, precies zoals dat het geval is bij olijfolie. Van vetten is bekend dat het heel wat meer calorieën bevat dan koolhydraten en eiwitten. Vetten bevatten in  t algemeen gemiddeld zon duizend calorieën per gram. Kokosolie zit wat zijn aantal calorieën betreft onder dit gemiddelde. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek leerde dat kokosolie een stimiulerende werking heeft op je schildklier, het kleine orgaantje dicht bij je strottenhoofd dat tal van belangrijke lichaamsfunctie regelt. Zo ook je vetverbranding. Op die manier zorgt kokosolie er voor dat je stofwisseling of metabolisme naar een hoger toerental schakelt en zo meer calorieën zal verbranden. Dat werd aan allerlei universiteiten en onderzoekscentra getest door een groep deelnemers die uitsluitend kokosolie en een andere groep uitsluitend sojaolie te laten gebruiken. Uit de resultaten van al deze studies bleek overduidelijk dat de buikomtrek van diegenen die uitsluitend kokosolie gebruikten veel sneller afnam dan die van de sojagebruikers.

*Kokosolie geeft versneld energie*
In tegenstelling tot bijvoorbeeld olijf- of zonnebloemolie geeft kokosolie versneld energie. Zoals alle stoffen bestaat ook vet hoofdzakelijk uit (vet) moleculen. De vetmoleculen uit kokosolie zijn veel kleiner dan diegenen uit andere oliesoorten. Daardoor heeft je lichaam veel minder problemen om kokosolie te verteren. Ons lichaam zet de kleine moleculen van kokosolie immers versneld om in energie. Bij de grotere moleculen van andere oliesoorten gaat daar eerst een ingewikkeld proces aan vooraf. Met als gevolg dat de meerderheid van deze grotere vetmoleculen door je lichaam worden opgeslagen als vet.

*Laag caloriegehalte*
Kokosolie is uiteraard een vetproduct dat gemaakt wordt uit het kokosvlees van kokosnoten met een zeer hoog gehalte middellangeketen vetzuren, de zogeheten MCFA of MCT vetzuren.

Andere oliesoorten zoals arachide- , zonnebloem- en olijfolie bevatten hoofdzakelijk langeketen vetzuren. Kokosolie is ook rijk aan laurinezuur en heeft daardoor een gunstig effect op de werking van allerlei bacterieën en schimmels. Een ander belangrijk voordeel van kokosolie is zijn lage caloriewaarde.Zo bevat honderd gram kokosolie gemiddeld.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Yv

Kun je kokosolie al kopen bij de supermarkt of alleen nog bij de Toko?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Kokosolie kun je ook kopen in bio- en in natuurwinkels!

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Ook een erg leuk product is de Nutiva Kokosnoot Manna, dit is een heerlijke kokosnootpasta!

----------


## Paul Elzerman

Ik heb nu deze laatst online besteld, scherpe prijs en super kwaliteit!
Nutiva Kokosolie Extra-Virgin 426 g

----------

